# Suggestions for better flavor on Blotto?



## symbolofmylife (16/7/20)

Hi everyone,

New here.

I know flavor is a very subjective, but here goes.

In short, I started vaping about 2.5 months ago, leaving regular cigs behind, and hopefully for good.

My starter kit was a Vaporesso Swag II. The flavor on it was really great using the supplied NRG tank using cCell coils.

On suggestion from a friend I am giving RTA a shot.

So, I received the Blotto RTA yesterday, after giving up on the Zues X. Zeus's airflow was just way too "open"/unrestricted for my liking, and for the life of me i could not get the wicking right hahahaha.

Anyway, back to the Blotto.
So far I am quite chuffed. Managed to wick it without it leaking at all, which was my biggest concern as it is bottom airflow and i am quite new to this RTA thing. Also getting a smidge more flavor out of it than my attempts with the Zues, but, it's still not what i would call "great" or "fantastic" by any means.

I have followed a number of similar build tutorials on it, and have it spot on in terms of preventing leaking, or, that anything burns from what i can tell. Also using juices I am well familiar with. The flavor is basically, if i had to give it a score, around 20%-30% of what i got from the Vaporesso NRG tank. Maybe that prebuilt NRG setup just spoiled me a bit and I am chasing the unachievable here?

I am not trying to match the NRG though, but i am sure the current flavor production can be much better. It's quite muted. I do think I am doing something wrong.

So, any suggestions to get the flavor to pop in the Blotto?

Build is 0.15 ohm using dual 2.5 ID's at 35-40W, Firebolt cotton with airflow 3/4 open.

Advice much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## alex1501 (16/7/20)

Depends on type of coils you use, maybe you should push power up. Go ~5W at the time 'till you find a "sweet spot".

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (16/7/20)

If you can, post a photo of your build. It will help identify the problem.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (16/7/20)

The Ccell coils are usually 0.5, wattage range 25-40W

A 0.15 dual coil will usually take a lot more power.

My Blotto gives out bags of flavour with single core claptons. 2 x 2.5 mm id around .25. This I can run between 25-30.

You may also find depending on the mod that the ramp up times differ. A thicker heavier coil, although lower Ohms may take longer to ramp up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (16/7/20)

symbolofmylife said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New here.
> 
> ...


Are you still running the Blotto on the Swag 2? I think that you are probably running way down on power and that may be the problem...
I have my Blotto at 0.17 with dual 3mm coils and am doing 75 watts (still not a warm vape). In comparison, my wife (different tank though) runs a single 0.25 tri core fiused clapton at 37 watts. 
I also agree with @alex1501 that seeing some pictures of the build will help, but I am betting you are simply not getting the coils to fire properly at 35 watts on a build that low.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## symbolofmylife (16/7/20)

Thanks for all the feedback so far everyone. Sadly dont have photos of the build (but will take some next time around).



Stranger said:


> The Ccell coils are usually 0.5, wattage range 25-40W
> 
> A 0.15 dual coil will usually take a lot more power.
> 
> ...



My mod is a Drag 2, with coils 3 Core Parallel as per the pic.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (16/7/20)

symbolofmylife said:


> Thanks for all the feedback so far everyone. Sadly dont have photos of the build (but will take some next time around).
> 
> 
> 
> My mod is a Drag 2, with coils 3 Core Parallel as per the pic.



You would need a little bit more wattage for these coils to perform. Around 60 to 75watts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## symbolofmylife (16/7/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> You would need a little bit more wattage for these coils to perform. Around 60 to 75watts.



Yeah like i said, still pretty new to the RTA game hahahaha. But, you learn..... I have bumped the W up to 50W and there is an improvement from what i can tell. Thanks a lot for this!

Any other suggestions still welcome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (16/7/20)

symbolofmylife said:


> Yeah like i said, still pretty new to the RTA game hahahaha. But, you learn..... I have bumped the W up to 50W and there is an improvement from what i can tell. Thanks a lot for this!
> 
> Any other suggestions still welcome!


Awesome, the dual battery mod will have power to spare... play around and keep bumping up by 5 watts until you find that sweetspot, even 50 may still be a little low.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GarethB (12/8/20)

The more coil mass, the more power you will need to heat those babies up and throw flavour down your throat.


----------



## KZOR (12/8/20)

symbolofmylife said:


> Any other suggestions still welcome!



Swap the build deck with the one in the Tauren Beest RTA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GarethB (12/8/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> You would need a little bit more wattage for these coils to perform. Around 60 to 75watts.


Did you come right with the flavour by upping the wattage?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (12/8/20)

Mine's running pretty nicely, it wicks beautifully, most def my favourite tank right now. Very much my favourite right now.

24g, 8/9 wraps 3mm i/d, 40w is more than perfect for that, if you run a higher PG than I do you can push it to about 50w I am sure.

My last bottle of 100ml came to about 3/4 before it started to leak slightly, that's about 75ml with no cotton change.


----------



## GarethB (2/9/20)

So I received the Blotto the other day. My first RTA (coming from RDAs and the Profile) and at first I put way too much cotton in the juice holes, so I was getting very little flavour because my cotton wasn't getting saturated enough. For me, when I see a few bubbles floating to the top after taking a drag or two, usually is a sign that it's wicking nicely.

Maybe your juice isn't saturating your cotton enough? Try thinning out the ends of your cotton a little bit.

I'm using the same mode as you. Fused claptons dual at 75 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/9/20)

symbolofmylife said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> New here.
> 
> ...


Yep. get the Blotto Mini! I found the Blotto while pretty good wasn't anything special but the Mini with less travel distance between air inlets and outlets and shorter chimney makes it a flavour banger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeislB (2/9/20)

Try kendo gold cotton, it's amazing! Wicks beautifully and so soft and fluffy, just sucks the juice up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/9/20)

KrayFish404 said:


> Mine's running pretty nicely, it wicks beautifully, most def my favourite tank right now. Very much my favourite right now.
> 
> 24g, 8/9 wraps 3mm i/d, 40w is more than perfect for that, if you run a higher PG than I do you can push it to about 50w I am sure.
> 
> My last bottle of 100ml came to about 3/4 before it started to leak slightly, that's about 75ml with no cotton change.



75ml @KrayFish404 !
That sounds like my kind of tank
What juice were you using if I may ask?
Must have been light on the wicks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (4/9/20)

Above posts got me thinking. My Blitzen goes the longest, easily goes a couple of hundred mls before a cotton change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (4/9/20)

I also do the better part of 100mls on my Blotto before re-wicking and every time I open it up, find myself thinking that it doesn't really need a change yet. That being said, my Blotto has only seen fruity/cold liquids, so no idea how it will go with heavy cotton wrecker juices. I also never vape it over 80 watts (dual framed staples at 0.17).


----------



## Stranger (4/9/20)

Agree with the juice choice. I was told by some one I consider knowledgeable that the simple mixes I do, as in there are no sweeteners or sugars or colors really, is the reason I get good coil and cotton life.

The custard/banana mix I do does gunk up my claptons and cotton on the Vapefly. As this is a session set up it does not bother me much. My ADV is very simple.


----------



## JBass (4/9/20)

The blotto is my goto - I usually run dual 2.5mm triple core claptons but currently running a 3.5mm single triple core clapton (0.25ohm).
I make my owns coils using Wotofo wire (v.good).
One thing I have picked up is the cotton (bacon prime) - mustn't be too tight in the channels - thin it out and make sure it doesn't feel tight.
Crank the airflow down to about 3/4 open.
I rock it at about 57watts on a dual battery aegis legend.
My ADVs are Blueberry Cheesecake Ice Cream (DIY) and Raspberry Custard (DIY) - both long steeped and too tasty.
Keep experimenting - when you get there it's worth the work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (7/9/20)

Silver said:


> 75ml @KrayFish404 !
> That sounds like my kind of tank
> What juice were you using if I may ask?
> Must have been light on the wicks




Hi @Silver 

That's a homegrown old custard mix I found steeping in the cupboard, strictly it should be fairly heavy on the coils, but I suppose making the coils slightly spaced helps a bit with the clogging.

I did now come across a flaw in the tank. I doubt everyone will see this happen, but the AFC ring has a lock, so when you want to open the tank it locks to enable you to unscrew it. That little lock is held on by faith. Mine is now turning 360 degrees so it is impossible to open up. Unless I poke a 24g wire straight through to lock it.

It's still my favourite tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (7/9/20)

Took mine on the weekend and decided to do a pitstop. I have been building coils, either 1 big one or two small ones coming out at .25. I decided to take a chance and go at a much higher ohms than usual and aimed at .5.

Used Cotton bacon comp wire. 3mm ID 26awg and 8.5 wraps. Got me a decent .45.

The result was a tiny bit longer ramp up time, but this is taken up by the boost on the Puma, so I am am still at around 25 w for a cool vape. I know guys with Blotto's that are up at the 70-80 range. Much too hot for me. Flavour is on point, vapor production good and the tank does not get hot. Bonus is dual 18650's should last a good while.


----------

